

Bypassing Microsoft’s Patch for the Sandworm Zero Day - hostile_
http://blogs.mcafee.com/mcafee-labs/bypassing-microsofts-patch-for-the-sandworm-zero-day-even-editing-can-cause-harm

======
NKCSS
Not sure what the fuss is here, you'd have to trick a user to right-click and
pic a non-default action from the temp folder... not a big risk imho.

